# Climate Control / Air Conditioning blows warm air - Thoughts?



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

AirCon is blowing warm air when set at 60F. 

I have tried auto set up, manual, etc without success. 
I can't hear the compressor starting but fans are working ok. 

I thought it may need recharging and got me a bottle of R-134a. 
When I measured the system pressure on the low pressure side it reads over 80 psi (supposed to be between 25-35psi at 65F if charged and lower if in need of charge) which is way high. 

Fuse is good. 

Any ideas on where to start? 

Thanks!


----------



## Codenamecody (Feb 14, 2013)

I think you can check if the compressor is turning on with the Climate Control Unit, watch this video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU6aiySTHpU&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1 

Check out the AC clutch voltage.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! Compressor is getting the right Voltage according to the CC head unit. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I JUST solved my A/C issue with a new G65 High Side switch. It's $22 from Partsgeek. 

I also swapped out my climate head unit because I wasn't sure if THAT part was bad. I scanned the HVAC system and it came back with an open to ground error which indicated it was that switch. 

Easy as heck to swap out - just need a 17mm wrench and you can swap it without having to drain the system. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

will look into this darren! 

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*some tests*

Let the car cool down...overnight. Check static pressure. about 100 psi is okay. 
Check suction and compression side pressures while compressor is running. Are they to spec? 

Could be, you have a blocked orifice valve.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> Let the car cool down...overnight. Check static pressure. about 100 psi is okay.
> Check suction and compression side pressures while compressor is running. Are they to spec?
> 
> Could be, you have a blocked orifice valve.


I was thinking expansion valve too...probably worn out as low pressure side reads 80+ psi when it should read only 30psi or so at ambient Temp.


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

I had the same symptom as yours..80psi at low pressure. Compressor seems to activate when toggling ECON mode etc..but to make it short, COMPRESSOR was bad. Since I was replacing that, the Receiver Drier was also replaced. 
labor $510
parts $510

$1066.23 with tax CHA CHING CHA CHING 

Next


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

rexxiboy90807 said:


> I had the same symptom as yours..80psi at low pressure. Compressor seems to activate when toggling ECON mode etc..but to make it short, COMPRESSOR was bad. Since I was replacing that, the Receiver Drier was also replaced.
> labor $510
> parts $510
> 
> ...


 Nooooooooooooooooo!

Damn, that's a hit


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you have foam coming out of your dash vents? If so, your blend door may have lost its insulation. My car spent five years in Florida before I took ownership of it, so the A/C got quite a bit of use, and it had this dark brown foam coming out of the vents in bits and pieces. When I did the heater core a few months ago, I noticed that every blend door in the unit was nearly void of any insulation, so I used HVAC tape to make them more efficient. Not an easy fix, to say the least, but it's something to consider...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

The moment when you notice your car has every single symptom mentioned in the thread...

time for :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

With Sowo around the corner and work as crazy as it is, i caved and took it my mechanic, we'll see what he comes back with.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Compressor is ****ed

I'll change the drier, valves, etc while we are in there...
Not gonna be cheap.


----------



## pIOUs (Feb 17, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> Compressor is ****ed
> 
> I'll change the drier, valves, etc while we are in there...
> Not gonna be cheap.


Did your compressor squeal when AC kicked on? Mine started doing that and I noticed the line from the compressor had alot of condensation. One time the clutch did not re-engage after switching the AC off while idling. I was checking that the fans were coming on, because I've been experiencing overheating situations up to 110 deg C. I'm sure this is beating up my compressor, but I think it also must be low on R-134a.

I'm kinda in it for the long run with this car, so it seems I'll have the learn HVAC on top of this new platform. My Honda prelude ate 2 compressors while I owed it and I'm already looking at a bigger investment to own this one.

Thanks!


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

Your PM box is full


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

cleared!


----------

